# Delete EGR, please help...



## FromMex (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi! I have Sentra 97 GXE, engine GA16DE 1.6 with cover black, automatic made in USA.
I want delete EGR, wait someone can help me.
I have read little about it but have not found the right.

Here a picture my engine:









Please, help me!

Sorry, my english not is very good!


----------



## FromMex (Nov 25, 2011)

Someone will can say me how route line vacuum?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And why do you want to delete the EGR valve?


----------



## FromMex (Nov 25, 2011)

I want delete because not is working.
The broken pipe EGR. I prefer leave free EGR, but not want delete PCV nor Canister.
Only want route line vaccum correctly.

I have read and search but not found about GA16DE, only SR20.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nope...not gonna help you pollute what's left of the air (not that I don't pollute it but at least I leave my EGR connected).

IF you do manage to figure it out, without reprogramming the ECU, without totally messing up the vacuum lines, without getting future (and permanent) codes, good for you. You get 25 cool points.
Not gonna happen...


----------

